# To drain or not to drain?



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

I was wondering how often you guys drained your vivs? I haven't noticed any water accumulating at the bottom of my tank so I was just curious as to when to possibly "expect" to drain. 

The tank hasn't been set up for too long.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I set all of mine up to drain automatically. This has several functions but one of them is that it helps mimic nutrient movement and encourage a system more like the frogs the natural conditions for the frogs. It also helps to prevent evaporation from pulling wicking water up to high points to evaporate which can leave white salt deposits behind. 

Ed


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I syphon out excess water as needed through a tube that reaches the bottom through the FB.

JBear


----------



## Mer_ (Sep 11, 2011)

jbherpin said:


> I syphon out excess water as needed through a tube that reaches the bottom through the FB.
> 
> JBear


I have a similar tube set up. For some reason i still havent needed to drain my viv.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a set up like the pic above with the PVC on the FB and it actually have has a cap. I cover that pvc with leaf litter. I drain my viv with a wet vac. I dont have to drain my water too often. I think it can go a month or more without being drained.


----------



## eldalote2 (Jun 3, 2009)

It depends too if you have an automatic misting system, garden type pump sprayer, or a hand squeeze bottle mister. It is really easy to spray the heck out of your viv with a pump sprayer, but your hand gets pretty tired with the bottle mister. 

I use the garden sprayer and still only have to drain vivs once every 3? months. It still takes quite a while for my 20 gallons to fill up.


----------



## B-NICE (Jul 15, 2011)

eldalote2 said:


> It depends too if you have an automatic misting system, garden type pump sprayer, or a hand squeeze bottle mister. It is really easy to spray the heck out of your viv with a pump sprayer, but your hand gets pretty tired with the bottle mister.
> 
> I use the garden sprayer and still only have to drain vivs once every 3? months. It still takes quite a while for my 20 gallons to fill up.


I have a garden mister too, its way better than the exo-terra mister. It holds more water than and that attachment makes things easier.


----------



## Dendrobatid (May 6, 2010)

I have all my tanks drilled and set-up with automatic misters, I never worry about draining anything. It's so much nicer if you can do it.


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Ed said:


> I set all of mine up to drain automatically. This has several functions but one of them is that it helps mimic nutrient movement and encourage a system more like the frogs the natural conditions for the frogs. It also helps to prevent evaporation from pulling wicking water up to high points to evaporate which can leave white salt deposits behind.
> 
> Ed


Same here with the addition of valves so I can let water form in the pond areas for breeding season.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

tachikoma said:


> Same here with the addition of valves so I can let water form in the pond areas for breeding season.


that would be interesting to have you sketch, also describe, how you did it...


----------



## tachikoma (Apr 16, 2009)

Judy S said:


> that would be interesting to have you sketch, also describe, how you did it...


Vivarium Drain Valve on Vimeo

Water drains from the vivarium constantly under the false bottom level. If I want to have standing water in the vivarium I just close the valve and water can no longer drain. All parts can be found at your local hardware store in the plumbing section. The only thing different in my setups is I am using flexible vinyl hoses instead of PVC, but after I move I will switch to PVC as you can have a very organized look to it since it's rigid.


----------



## Bunsincunsin (Feb 11, 2008)

Sorry, I don't mean to thread-jack but...

Is a drain necessary for hand misting? I'm building up my first tank and debating on whether or not to just go ahead and drill a hole for a bulkhead with a open/close valve or to just siphon the excess water manually from the falsebottom with a hose. I don't plan on having any water features.


----------



## gosaspursm (Mar 12, 2011)

Not necessary, just more convenient.


----------



## DragonSpirit1185 (Dec 6, 2010)

tachikoma said:


> Vivarium Drain Valve on Vimeo
> 
> Water drains from the vivarium constantly under the false bottom level. If I want to have standing water in the vivarium I just close the valve and water can no longer drain. All parts can be found at your local hardware store in the plumbing section. The only thing different in my setups is I am using flexible vinyl hoses instead of PVC, but after I move I will switch to PVC as you can have a very organized look to it since it's rigid.


Sorry, "Vivarium Drain Valve" was deleted at 12:44:11 Fri Sep 23, 2011. We have no more information about it on our mainframe or elsewhere.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Bunsincunsin said:


> Sorry, I don't mean to thread-jack but...
> 
> Is a drain necessary for hand misting? I'm building up my first tank and debating on whether or not to just go ahead and drill a hole for a bulkhead with a open/close valve or to just siphon the excess water manually from the falsebottom with a hose. I don't plan on having any water features.


 
Alot of this depends on how the tank is set up and how easily you can access the areas. You have to keep in mind that as the enclosure ages and plants grow in, the spot where you hid the access point may no longer be so accessiable and that frogs can attempt to escape while you are siphoning out the water. 

Personally I prefer to allow the automatics do it for me.... 

Ed


----------



## Jon Mason (Apr 1, 2011)

You should only need to drain if you accumulate too much water from misting. Syphon is easy, just keep watch on your frogs when you do it so none get out.


----------

